# About the warranty of FSP 500W PSU



## bibinjohn (Dec 17, 2011)

My friend wants to buy FSP 500W PSU online. He is thinking of buying from Prime ABGB or itdepot (Now shipping is free for a month). But both of them has not mentioned about the How many years of warranty.. and what type of warranty..


Also he wanted to buy the FSP but still confused with the Corsair Builder Series CX430 V2 430W Power Supply (CMPSU-430CXV2).

What is the difference between two.? Which is better..? We have read that the FSP is of 500W but corsair is only 430W. He is planning to buy a m graphics card (no the entry level)in the future. Which one should i choose


----------



## sujoy (Dec 17, 2011)

bibinjohn said:


> My friend wants to buy FSP 500W PSU online. He is thinking of buying from Prime ABGB or itdepot (Now shipping is free for a month).



On which website shipping is free?


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 17, 2011)

sujoy said:


> On which website shipping is free?



in both itdepot and primeabgb


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2011)

when it comes to psu seasonic>corsair>fsp.first post your system specs here & then mention the kind of upgrade you are likely to made in future.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 17, 2011)

For psu corsair provides the best service here in India.I think it wise to choose the corsai cx430v2 for the service it offers...


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 17, 2011)

* Corsair CX-430v2 costs 2.4k and has 3yrs warranty. 
* FSP SAGA-II 500W costs 2.2k and has only 2yrs warranty. 
* Seasonic S12II-430 costs 2.6k and has 5yrs warranty.  
So, getting the seasonics one. 
If you can shell out a bit more then you can get Corsair CX-500v2 for 3k which also has 3yrs warranty.

FSP doesnt have any replacement warranty for their PSUs where as Corsair has. FSP will only repair your PSU, whatever problem it has. Replacement is the last option. 
So, going with Corsair or Seasonics is a better choice.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ Nicely explained here. So, seasonic is the best choice, warranty wise & performance wise.


----------

